# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Man-cave

## Cecile

Shamelessly stolen from another forum  :Laughing1:  
most men want to make their own cave. pre-made is kind-of naff. 
 things shouldn't fit. so, a tiki-bar, *and* a sofa covered in chintz is both normal and good.
 if the dog won't fall asleep in there, its not right.
 if it smells like the dog fell asleep in there, its probably about right.
 if the man wants tools on cuphooks with drawings of each one in thick  texta outline its not a cave and he should be told about the "mens  shed" concept.
 if it has airfix planes hanging from the ceiling on thread thats fine, but if thats all it has, find another man.
 if the childrens dolls wind up glued to mecanno spiders thats fine, but if it has fluffy handcuffs thats not.
 "what happens in the cave stays in the cave" only applies to you and your consenting adults, and its not for loan.

----------

